# would i be able to donate/share?



## cavvielover (Jul 28, 2008)

i i am a mother of 3 and since the last baby (the only one with my husband) born 6 years ago we have had 3 miscarriages and now can't get pregnant,  we are both fit we have had all the usual tests including the 3d womb scan they were all normal and it was in that it set me thinking when the dr said "you know you have a good normal womb and lots of eggs  " that i thought hey i only want one baby that i can take home and that's it what about all those who might need all these eggs, so here i am making the first steps. any help, advice or direction would be so nice i would be willing to share my eggs so that we both got what we wanted out of it me a sticky bean that i get to take home (the drugs used to sustain the pregnancy are what i need and have been known to succeed )and another woman gets what she wants too! maybe losing those much longed for babies and having this break has led me here to help... all i know is that this is what i want to do . I am 31 never smoked, hardly drink and i have normal tests including the fsh test and i have a normal BMI 22 and no reason at all for the miscarriages we have had genetic tests etc its one of those things, i do hope noone is offened by this post iam not very good at explaining the situation and am very new to all this ! .


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hiya cavvielover,  
Im very sorry to hear about your miscarriages 
It sounds to me you would be most certainly be able to participate in egg sharing, generally the upper age limit is 35years as they prefer younger eggs. When I started I had to have some councelling (provided by the clinic) and then be tested for all sti's, hiv and hepetitis and had some genetic tests too and had all my hormone levels checked, once they had all come back as normal they match you up to an egg recipient and then you can start.  I was matched within 2 weeks of my tests all coming back, they say there is a 2 year wait for eggs in this country which is very sad for women needing donated eggs. I hope this has roughly answered your question, Have you found a clinic yet?
Hayley x


----------



## Rachel :0) (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi Cavvielover,
I have just started my first egg sharing cycle at the Lister Fertilty Clinic in London. They come highly recommended by my GP and the head of the Chaucer Fertility Clinic, who couldn't help me as I'm already 35. The Lister take egg sharers up to 36. So far my experience with them has been marvellous - the egg donation nurses are excellent and offer lots of advice. 

To be honest I don't think I would go through this pain and turmoil to just donate eggs. You'd need to be a real hero to do that. I'm doing it for me and for the egg recipent, and I know how much she must really want this to work and for her to have her own baby. 

You really haven't got a lot to lose by egg sharing, but it really is a very personal decision and one you and your husband will need to make together. 

Good luck to you, whichever your decision   !

Rachel xx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Ladies, at some point come join us on the egg share chit chat thread, the girls are really nice and I have found it a huge hhttp://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=151100.0elp -


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello cavvielover, I am sorry to hear of your losses 

I am nother LIster egg sharer and, yes, what you said about it somehow justifying all the pain does strike a chord. 
You sound like you would be the ideal candiate to egg share! I definitely think you should look into it. Not sure where you live but I am sure the ladies here can offer some sugegstions as to where you can get this. I, of course, am goign to recommend the Lister because I think they're fab and I wouldn't have my little man without their help. I am sure other ladies would be equally happy to share their views on their clinics. 

C~x


----------



## cavvielover (Jul 28, 2008)

o thank you soo much i live in nottingham and have contacted several clinic now. i think i will go with nottingham because of my own link with those hospitals knwoing (NOT IN A STALKER WAY) that i could put a "face " to the recipiant etc it maybe that when ive sat in the hospitals that she might have been the one sitting next to me to get the next "no im sorry"! or that she has m/c like me and she may have been the poor woman sat in the next room and heared me howling my head off even though i will never know her i can imagine that she will be helped bythe fact that i can give her what i so desperatly want myself and who knows ive been lucky in my previous pregnancies even though i lostthem to have a multiple so i think i will respond ok to the drugs .... i cant beleive the pain i have felt ove r thse last few months since the last m/c to let those feelings go to waste. iam (dont ask me why) very tearful today and if i could id go down that blooming clinic and give u all eggs i had inme i would .... i dont see it as my babies im giving away i see it as a privilage that i have that i want to share god if i get a take home baby out of this fantastic. but knowing that as i hold my own baby that somehwere another woman would be due the same time as me knowing that she also has her dream omg that would be amazing ......


----------



## cavvielover (Jul 28, 2008)

just to let you know  i had my appointmet today at the docs referal made and i will go for a follicle count in 10 days now and then from there we will see


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Good luck with all your apt's hun, I just noticed your bubbles are on 0 so I'm gonna blow you some for luck x x x


----------



## cavvielover (Jul 28, 2008)

OMG MY HUBBIES SA COME BACK WITH REDUCED MOTILITY 37 instead off above 45 omg !


----------



## ClaryRose (Jan 26, 2006)

Hello Cavvielover

Sorry to hear of your news. If you need ICSI, which is seems like you may with the reduced motility, Bourn Hall, Nr Cambridge offer *free * treatment for women under 36 if they are willing to egg share. They have a comprehensive website with full details of their egg donation programme to download.

Hope this helps

cr


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

some clinics will also offer free ivf if men sperm share as the need is so short
Good luck


----------

